# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Fotografi te ndryshme.

## ABIGAIL

_Mendova që në këtë temë të vendosim foto të ndryshme me karakter të krishterë, foto të kishave ose tonave, sipas dëshirës së gjithsecilit.

Abigail._

----------


## ABIGAIL

Ja edhe nje tjeter.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Ja edhe nje qe me pelqen shume.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Ja edhe nje per femije.

----------


## ABIGAIL

........ Ja edhe nje.

----------


## ABIGAIL

................................

----------


## ABIGAIL

.............Keto me pelqejne shume.

----------


## ABIGAIL

...............................

----------


## ABIGAIL

................................

----------


## Matrix

*Pema e Jetes...*

----------


## Matrix

Uji i Jetes...

----------


## ABIGAIL

Shume te bukura Matrix, sidomos kjo e fundit eshte fantastike.

Faleminderit qe i solle dhe Zoti te bekofte.

Miqesisht Abigail.

----------


## Shtegtari

Vella Matrix,

te falem-nderit shume per keto fotografite.

Ajo me Pemen e Jetes eshte me kuptimplote nga te gjitha.

----------


## Manulaki

Pershendetje Abigail, teme shume e bukur!

----------


## Matrix

Ne pritje te Krishtit...

----------


## Matrix

Nusja Qiellore...

----------


## Matrix

Ne jemi në Krishtin dhe Krishti është në ne

----------


## Matrix

Pema e Njohurisë....

----------


## Matrix

Ligji - Hija e Krishtit

----------


## ABIGAIL

....................................

----------

